# Really considering adding a Cadet to my fleet.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

After I get working of course. What strikes me as cool about them, is the cheap prices in relation to John Deere stuff. Like this unit.... Cub Cadet It's been advertised twice now along with so many other machines like it. Makes the eyebrows raise. These are nice looking machines for the money, I mean seriously. What would be on par with the vintage and size of my 316 / 318 and what would I expect to pay, aside from ebay pricing?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bit small, but dam that looks like a nice unit for the money!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Probably one of those MTD built ones - wouldnt hurt to go look at it . 

JD's are after all the rolls royces of lawntractors with that gold plating under the green paint :lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tell me about it. I saw a 317 for sale here awhile back and the guy acted as though it was going to be his friggin retirement fund. People really are nuts. Just really wanting another classic to restore. It's coming soon I think. More research to be done.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Some of yesterday's history can be sticker shocker:hide:
CC 70 & CC71 needs TLC $1000,found out each $1000 and CC70 needed more than TLC,CC71 more than winter project....guess my little old 65 JD 110 looking pretty good.

Hang on that mad money until your gut feelings says yes.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Testing....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm. Weird. Yeah, I like my 316 as well. Winter hits folks really hard here, so I might need to wait until someone gets hungry before they part with their retirement fund for pennies on the dollar. Christmas time is a great time to shop for mowers in my neck of thye woods! It might need to be a waiting game. I'm in no hurry!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

you guys make me sick; for my little 1996 12.5/30" murray i paid $770.00 which was an absolute bargain, so much so that the guy I bought it from offered to allow me to back out of the sale If i had transport problems - 750 miles or so,
but i stuck with it.
I could show you adverts from here that would shock you ridgid the price we pay for that sort of thing!! 
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang- all 28 of my tractors were either free or under $75- of course none ran and most were in terrible shape , but nothing i couldnt fix - try scoping out clunker tractors , not runners- youd be surprised how little some will take to get running/mowing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You scarcely if ever see them here, and when you do, folks still want bank........ In my area, people really are tightwads.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> After I get working of course. What strikes me as cool about them, is the cheap prices in relation to John Deere stuff. Like this unit.... Cub Cadet It's been advertised twice now along with so many other machines like it. Makes the eyebrows raise. These are nice looking machines for the money, I mean seriously. What would be on par with the vintage and size of my 316 / 318 and what would I expect to pay, aside from ebay pricing?



Is that a 1020 model or ??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea. I was checking out a very old Husky down the road a piece. It's gotta be at least 40 years old, but the people selling it are looking to retire from mthe sale of it by 23 years old!:lmao: I have no idea how much they want, but they are money worshippers, so I imagine it's alot. If I knew it was something worth getting, I'd see how much they wanted.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

For an equivalent Cub to your old 316, you'd have to look at Cub's 2xxx series. Moving up tp their 3xxx series you'd get shaft drive for the mower and hydrostatic steering and on the new models a differential lock. Rear axle is also cast iron, not aluminum.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

So many tractors, so few producing money trees! :lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

HickoryNut said:


> So many tractors, so few producing money trees! :lmao:


Yes indeed. I've always been financially challenged!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mickey said:


> For an equivalent Cub to your old 316, you'd have to look at Cub's 2xxx series. Moving up tp their 3xxx series you'd get shaft drive for the mower and hydrostatic steering and on the new models a differential lock. Rear axle is also cast iron, not aluminum.


Thanks Mickey! The research begins! I also had a John Deere diesel 332 come into my sights..........


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

We all missed out, the people who thought the world would end Sat probally had some mowers for sale cheap. Just my luck I found about it Sun.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No. They were still trying to make a killing before the rupture. Money is everything even to the skyward bound!


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Tractor Beam,
The tractor in that ad id a small "lawn" tractor, nothing like a 318. My .02 is search for a 1650 or a 782. You can even look for a 782D if a diesel is what you what, but prepare to pay for that one! Price is very territorial. I paid $150.00 for my '79 1250 (basket case) with a front blade and a swiss cheese mower deck and thought I was paying to much. But I'm cheap like that. LOL The market will be what ever people allow it to be, but with the tin can tractors they are making today the price on the old stuff is going up. Myself, I have a line on another Simplicity Sovreign 18. Like a friend of mine says, "Every attachment deserves a tractor." I guess on that thought I need 2 more Wheel Horses and another Cub, after I get the 2nd Sovreign. LOL


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh TractorBeam.................. I see a Deere in the headlights
Vintage John Deere 317 Garden Tractor


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You getting it?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

You know, I'd probably consider it if I had a bunch of extra time and money. I tend to go for the quirky,emotionally meaningful historical stuff. That's why I have the Great Divide Rover, "Vintage" Sears, Old Mandolins, Guns etc... because somewhere in the past they made thier mark well into the future. What's the word.........iconic? 

The link was for you tho. You look like you need a be er uh Deere!:drinkin:


----------

